# Been awhile...new pics of my girls



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

A couple pics during free range time today. (I gave them some rice crispies so they would cooperate.) :lol: 



















edit: typo


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... they're all beautiful!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Very pretty girls!


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

CUTE!!!! "screaming"


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, LOVE the name Saki. Beautiful girls!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha, very sweet! Are those rice krispies? Om nom nom.

[EDIT] Just seen that they actually are rice krispies. Read the text Phobie. READ IT.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Those pictures are so sweet!

I wish I could get pictures of all of my girls together like that.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

your girls cooperate with food? *glares at you* lucky......


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Lolâ€¦food is generally the only way I can get them to hold still long enough for a pic. I was surprised these two pics came out so good, I usually only get pictures of little blurs running around. :lol:


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah, how did you get them not blurry? Your a genius  !


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They're so cute! (I my girls like rice crispes as well!)


----------



## MatG (Dec 30, 2007)

AWWWW I LOVE IT! This is like the cutest pics ever!!


----------

